# Istanbul: Where East Meets West



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#34/6 and #35/2 - two of many, many highlights for me... kay:

Thank you, Jane, for this wonderful, lively, colourful thread!


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice shots,congrats...


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

quite exotic city and the river must be clean as fishing is allowed.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

madonnagirl said:


> quite exotic city and the river must be clean as fishing is allowed.


Yes, a fabulous city of interesting contrasts.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Istanbul, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I feel as if I toured the city myself after seeing your photos! Is that an old tram in #30? The yellow budgie photo was so cute and how nice that it can come and go as it pleases! Those pomegranates looked so ripe and delicious and I drooled over the ancient architecture.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Taller said:


> I feel as if I toured the city myself after seeing your photos! Is that an old tram in #30? The yellow budgie photo was so cute and how nice that it can come and go as it pleases! Those pomegranates looked so ripe and delicious and I drooled over the ancient architecture.


Yes, that old heritage tram goes up and down _Istikal Caddesi_ - Istanbul's Las Ramblas. Transport, in general, is great in Istanbul. Modern trams; metro; cable cars; funicular; ferries........fabulous!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful shots, very interesting as well.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Since there seems to have been a recent resurgence of interest in this Istanbul thread, I will post a few more, previously dismissed. I hope you like:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> a few more, previously dismissed.


Jane's rejects outdo most people prime selection, to the surprise of nobody :lol:

particular shout out to this one for the energy and movement


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> Jane's rejects outdo most people prime selection, to the surprise of nobody :lol:
> 
> particular shout out to this one for the energy and movement


Ha! Flattering but, Thanks! 

I often find that with time, it is easier to be a little more objective about pictures; and that perhaps my view of my own experience changes too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A real feast for the eye, as always, Jane! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I can see lots of old cultures still intact..and that makes this city exotic.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Potatoes, pomegranates, people ... great set from Istanbul, Jane.



Season's greetings from Dundas, and hope to see lots more of your wonderful photos in 2019!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Some photos from my long anticipated second visit to the city of Istanbul. (September 2020)._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More to follow later......._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_And that's it from the city of Istanbul. A truly cosmopolitan metropolis._


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and amazing update, dear Jane!
I'd love for you to reactivate your Liverpool thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Istanbul


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful city and amazing update, dear Jane!
> I'd love for you to reactivate your Liverpool thread.


Maybe soon.....


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Your photos show the essence of Istanbul!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! The aim of this visit was to get a good overview. There is so much more to see and experience, though, but in a city this big you cannot possibly achieve that in just two visits.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates from Istanbul


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Istanbul seems to be rich in everything. What a wonderful city for a photographer like you, Jane!
Your shots of sleeping cats made me smile. Now I saw page 4 and hope one day to find time to see your whole thread.
Fabulous pics!


----------

